# Finding one?



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

I am leaning heavily towards an A6 as the next car....
How hard is it to have a local dealership find a CPO 2.7t 6spd and have it shipped to the dealership?
Do they even do this with used Audis? I would be looking for an 03-04 and it would have to be CPO, I don't need a turbo replacement issue with a used car since it'll be primarily the wifey's transportation.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Finding one? (thetwodubheads)*

If you do not want a turbo issue, don't buy a turbo car. Turbos are wear items and regular oil changes every 3K with syn are hard to verify on a used vehicle. Any car with turbos will require them replaced eventually. The one right up of the turbo being replaced on an Allroad, same engine, had them pulling the engine and transmission to replace the turbo. If you are concerned about the turbos, pay for a good extended warranty that will cover replacing them. Otherwise, go for the 4.2 V8 instead.
As far as your local dealership finding one for you, I know the dealers I shopped would look at inventory within their dealer network, but not elsewhere. I would imagine that every dealer might be different on what they would do for a customer. When I have bought a car long distance before, also a Audi, I found the car in Minnesota, I am in Colorado. So it seemed to fit my requirements, and I sent them a deposit. Then I flew out for $140, this was a few years ago. The car was as described so I payed the rest and drove it home in 2 days. I had the right to refuse and recieve mt deposit back if I did not approve the car. This was cheaper then having it shipped, and I do not mind a road trip.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Finding one? (Snowhere)*

Thanks for your input, but I'm not too worried about issues with a CPO car since those should have accompanying service records (usually needed to CPO a car).
As for a wear item, not so much..... They have a higher rate of failure if mis-treated I agree, but my GTI has over 117K on the original K03 and I beat the hell out of that car.... regular oil changes and working within the operating temps will do wonders for a turbo. Since these cars are just now becoming affordable to boy racer types, I am not too worried about getting a CPO car. 
As for flying out to pick up a car, I'm not opposed to that, but the wife absolutely will not buy a car sight-unseen, so that's out of the question. Thanks for the reply though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Finding one? (thetwodubheads)*

Your going to pay a hefty premium for a CPO car. The warranty will be good for 2 years max, then the value of the vehicle plumets immediately after warranty expiration. There are alot of things that are not covered under CPO. I'd be curious to compare the excessive dealership and CPO premium to a private sale non-CPO car. The price difference may be more than the cost of a Turbo replacement job.
Enter into 2.7T ownership assuming the Turbo's will have to be replaced at some point so recommend to have resources available to deal with it. Then maintain, drive and enjoy the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Finding one? (GLS-S4)*

A good place to start is on the Audi web site. That's how I found mine, and also found how few 6spds with sport packages etc. there really were. When I found mine there was 2 CPOs within a 100 miles around Boston. Now there appears to be more around for sale though, but less and less CPOs as the 4y factory warrantee is getting close, seeing the last 2.7T were 2004s as far as I know.
Anyway, although I agree that there is some truth in GLS's point, CPO saved my @ss a few times, and as for the extra money... Audi shelled out plenty with my car.... I got the car with 24K miles on it and the turbos were replaced at around 30K. Previous owner obviously did not look after the car as the oil light came on, 3 days after I took delivery of the car... Which brings me to my next point... Do your own 300 point inspection as it would probably be more thorough than the dealership's.
My car also had cam seals, valve cover gasgets and EGT sensor replaced which cost me around $150 in deductibles. I am out of warantee now, and I thank my lucky stars that I can do the basic stuff myself. When the turbos go, I will have to learn quickly, as I will not have $3K to pay someone to do it. If you can do some of the work yourself you will be in good shape, but taking this car in to get anything done is expensive, period.
At the end of the day, you will get in an enjoy the car, which makes it all worth while!








Just my 2c
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Finding one? (Massboykie)*

Thanks a lot for that... my thoughts exactly... Hell if I found a CPO, I could even rod it hard and put it away hot to kill the turbos before warranty is up and see if they would let me just pay the difference for K04s







I don't know if I'd really go that far though, I'd be afraid of killing something else.
I do all of my own wrenching as it is, so as long as major cost issues can be soaked up in the warranty period I'd be happy.
The search begins.......


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Finding one? (thetwodubheads)*

Unfortunately my CPO did not pay for itself and in 20/20 hindsight it would have been cheaper buying an off warranty non-CPO car.

_Quote, originally posted by *Massboykie* »_Do your own 300 point inspection as it would probably be more thorough than the dealership's.

Couldn't agree more! There were plenty of things that my local stealership "300 Point CPO Inspection" did not catch... like the intentionally torn open rack boot with red locktite unadjustable tie rod, tires with golfball sidewall bulges, bent rims, both DV's completely failed, O2 sensor on the way out, broken exhaust bracket, etc.


----------

